# 93-96 Caddy Fleetwoods and the rear rims



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sup guys, I have a 96 Fleetwood Brougham and I was wanting to run the 14" reverse 100 spoke wires but my question is, will the 14x7 reverse fit in the rear? I keep seeing where some guys have 14x6 reverse in the back due to clearance problems with the rear fenderwell, Also if this is the case then would you still run a 14x7 reverse up front or the 14x6 all the way around?
Im going to be buying wheels next week and I dont want to buy the wrong set up. Thanks fellas.
Skim


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

just run standards... :biggrin: hahah im messing (i said i was playing) me personally i run 14x6 all around for my 95 fleet :biggrin: thankyou


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just bought mine for my 94 fleet, I went with (2) 14x7's and (2) 14x6's, I havent tried them on yet, still need tires, but this seems to be the way that most people are doing it,


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@May 27 2005, 02:38 PM
> *just run standards... :biggrin: hahah im messing (i said i was playing)  me personally i run 14x6 all around for my 95 fleet :biggrin:  thankyou
> [snapback]3191474[/snapback]​*


I was thinkin bout doing that too, 14x6's all round, but I went with the combo, you got a pic with them on the car?


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry let me rephrase that...*i will be running 14x6 around


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry no i dont..but i think there is some pictures with 14x6 around in one of these forums


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i run 14x6 in the back and 14x7 on the front


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@May 27 2005, 01:42 PM
> *sorry let me rephrase that...*i will be running 14x6 around
> [snapback]3191502[/snapback]​*



I USE COMBO , BUT THIS TIME IM BUYING REAL DAYTONS 14/7 FRONT N BACK


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

14x7 wont work unless they are daytons, I got 14x6 for the rear and 14x7 for the front. I've had my rims for couple of months and still aint got tires lol.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 27 2005, 03:45 PM
> *i run 14x6  in the back and 14x7 on the front
> [snapback]3191514[/snapback]​*



Okay. I see, it really doesnt look any different since the 6" are probably minus half an inch on the front of the rim and a half off the backside. It looks unnoticeable though. Are you running a 175x75 or 175x70?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

I just bought 14x6's all the way around


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

you really dont notice it until you lockup and can see the tire shape on the rear.....i run 14x6 back 14x7 front


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

What about 13'z?

Do the same rules apply?

I heard read Deez will clear?

Can I get a co-signer?


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

14X7 in the front and 14x6 in the back.

you still gonna have to shave the extra lip on the clips that hold the skirt on


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@May 28 2005, 05:19 PM
> *What about 13'z?
> 
> Do the same rules apply?
> ...


14 inch D'z will clear and 13's be it china or dayton should clear too.

but like i said you still gotta shave a lil bit off the clip


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

13x7 daytons ,used spacers up front and shaved a little on the inside on the rear skirt and ready to roll!  just put them on yesterday! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

wouldnt it be better to run 14x6 all around so you could roatate your front tires to the back?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 27 2005, 06:18 PM
> *I just bought 14x6's all the way around
> [snapback]3191852[/snapback]​*



me too!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 28 2005, 06:00 PM
> *wouldnt it be better to run 14x6 all around so you could roatate your front tires to the back?
> [snapback]3194831[/snapback]​*


I also considered that too for that same reason. Can you even tell if theyre 6" up front by looking at them?


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 27 2005, 04:45 PM
> *i run 14x6  in the back and 14x7 on the front
> [snapback]3191514[/snapback]​*


yup, click my signature to see


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 28 2005, 01:29 PM
> *13x7 daytons ,used spacers up front and shaved a little on the inside on the rear skirt and ready to roll!  just put them on yesterday! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3194507[/snapback]​*




Cool
:thumbsup: 

Time to get off my azz and do it. Did you need the spacers up front or did you just want them for the look?

Post some pics up if possible. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@May 27 2005, 03:45 PM
> *14x7 wont work unless they are daytons, I got 14x6 for the rear and 14x7 for the front. I've had my rims for couple of months and still aint got tires lol.
> [snapback]3191518[/snapback]​*


SHOWTIMES AND ZENITH HAVE THE SAME OFF SET AND WILL WORK IN BACK W 175-70-14 OR 175-75-14


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@May 27 2005, 03:45 PM
> *14x7 wont work unless they are daytons, I got 14x6 for the rear and 14x7 for the front. I've had my rims for couple of months and still aint got tires lol.
> [snapback]3191518[/snapback]​*


SHOWTIMES AND ZENITH HAVE THE SAME OFF SET AND WILL WORK IN BACK W 175-70-14 OR 175-75-14


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@May 27 2005, 03:45 PM
> *14x7 wont work unless they are daytons, I got 14x6 for the rear and 14x7 for the front. I've had my rims for couple of months and still aint got tires lol.
> [snapback]3191518[/snapback]​*


SHOWTIMES AND ZENITH HAVE THE SAME OFF SET AND WILL WORK IN BACK W 175-70-14 OR 175-75-14


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Jun 2 2005, 07:23 AM
> *SHOWTIMES AND ZENITH HAVE THE SAME OFF SET AND WILL WORK IN BACK W 175-70-14 OR 175-75-14
> [snapback]3210271[/snapback]​*




really? 

from experiance you know this?? if so i need to get some zeniths, cuz 14x6 even though i run em they look ugly to me.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Another possible solution is to switch the rear end eith one from a '94-'96 Chevrolet Impala. I was told the owner of *'Pimp Juice'* did that to run 14"X7" all around on his Fleetwood.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I THINK ITS CHEAPER AND FASTER TO JUST GET SOME ZENITHS ,SHOWTIMES OR DAYTONS AND YES FORM EXP I GOT 14X7 SHOWTIMES ALL AROUND


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Has anybody in here tried running the "china" 14x7's in the rear? Just wondering how close of a fit they were or if they even fit at all.

The reason i ask is because i just bought a set of 14x7 Supreme wire wheels out of the classifieds here, and they fit. All i had to do was trim the tabs and handles on the skirts and they fit fine. I am pretty sure that Supreme wires have the same offset as the rest of the "china wires", so i am a little confused as to why all the problems.

Here's a pic, sorry for the quality  , all i had was my camera phone


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *14x7 wont work unless they are daytons*


FALSE. 14x7 Players (later I had 14x7 Crown) all around:
Now this was back in 97 or 98 so maybe the new cheapies have different offsets.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Jun 1 2005, 02:49 AM
> *Cool
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


It needed the spacers up front,no pics yet just got the car a week ago
and no one told me it was a bitch to install a cd player in it! :angry: 
had to pay for the install when I always hook up my own stereos!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 2 2005, 08:50 AM
> *FALSE.  14x7 Players (later I had 14x7 Crown) all around:
> Now this was back in 97 or 98 so maybe the new cheapies have different offsets.
> [snapback]3213421[/snapback]​*


My bad. I'm just spreadin info that I was told on here. I got 14x6 cause when I posted it that what everyone said. Now that I see the post with the 14x7's and the one above yours I'm startin to wonder WTF?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 2 2005, 01:09 PM
> *It needed the spacers up front,no pics yet just got the car a week ago
> and no one told me it was a bitch to install a cd player in it! :angry:
> had to pay for the install when I always hook up my own stereos!
> [snapback]3214211[/snapback]​*


gotta go from the harness in the trunk....its a bitch to run


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

I put 14x7 on the front 14x6 on the rear.Iattempted to put a 14x7 ultimate wire on the back and it came down on the tire and if i went any lower with the jack it woulda bent the lip right out on the fender well.You'll have to grind the skirts I even had to hammer up in my wheel well cause it would rub with four people in car and it cost me a tire.Since i hammered it ive only tried it with one passenger in the back and it still rubs jus a little bit when the car dipped.I need to install hydro's asap.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Do you have to grind the clips off the skirts or can you fold them? I need to go out and look to see exactly how the clips are. Does it make the skirt flimsy or loose after you grind the clips off?


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

get out the grinder grind the handles completly flat and grind off the plastic parts where handles tucked into.when you put the skirts back on just push the handles all the way up.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

there r some stupid people out here,must be dum, u can mismatch rim size's but have fun replacing tires all the time&rotating them, pullin tires off the rim and switchin &shit fuck that go with the same size all the way around,only logical way


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

I got a 94 Cadi, but its FWD... can i put regalar 13'z on it??


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

no cant do it,mabe 14 lip laced


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2005, 10:24 PM
> *Do you have to grind the clips off the skirts or can you fold them? I need to go out and look to see exactly how the clips are. Does it make the skirt flimsy or loose after you grind the clips off?
> [snapback]3221554[/snapback]​*


i didnt grind mine out...i took a pair of wire cutters and cut the clips completely off and then grinded out the skirt handles and bent them...without the clips it will be like a little channel that the skirt handle will fall perfectly into


----------



## 1lowparisienne (Apr 3, 2005)

i had the same issues with a 84 fleetwood i had and still have the same problem with the '86 parisienne i own now. the rear end on the caddys and any gm with skirts is a severe rubbing if you use the 14x7s in the rear, both of my cars were juiced and i couldn't even drop the car because of the damage it would do to the white wall of the tire(parked or driving), it always seemed that it was worse on one side rather than both. so the obvious solution was to swap them to a 14x6 in the rear, it seemed to help but i still can't drive my car fully dumped in the rear because of the rubbing on the skirt......if i take the skirt off then it's no problem.
but all in all, if you do a direct bolt-on wire then you make up for the difference that the adapter hub takes away (3/8") or so. then all of those issues are gone, but you lose the look of a knock-off wheel.
my advice to you is run the 14x7's up front and the 14x6 in the rear and if your ride is juiced then maybe grind the inside lip of the rear fender as to clear the wheel and tire.......if it still rubs.

hope i could help.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 3 2005, 09:29 PM
> *there r some stupid people out here,must be dum, u can mismatch rim size's but have fun replacing tires all the time&rotating them, pullin tires off the rim and switchin &shit fuck that go with the same size all the way around,only logical way
> [snapback]3221988[/snapback]​*


 :uh: Tell us all what you would do then if you are so smart


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 02:29 PM
> *there r some stupid people out here,must be dum, u can mismatch rim size's but have fun replacing tires all the time&rotating them, pullin tires off the rim and switchin &shit fuck that go with the same size all the way around,only logical way
> [snapback]3221988[/snapback]​*



ummm, that tires only cost 40 bucks, and if you 3-wheel you gonna wast tires any way,

so what the hell you mean logical? most 14x7's rub in the back...


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

NO THEY DONT,WERE THE FUCK U BUY TIRES AT,I CAN GET A 14 FOR ABOUT25-30


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 07:05 PM
> *NO THEY DONT,WERE THE FUCK U BUY TIRES AT,I CAN GET A 14 FOR ABOUT25-30
> [snapback]3224663[/snapback]​*



let me guess....logical would be standards with some dirty ass white walls.......like ur cutty.....or maybe even some bolt ons......like ur s-10 :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 06:05 PM
> *NO THEY DONT,WERE THE FUCK U BUY TIRES AT,I CAN GET A 14 FOR ABOUT25-30
> [snapback]3224663[/snapback]​*




hahaha... here you go talking out of your ass arguing with people that actually KNOW what they are talking about... seeing as how most of the people you are arguing with in this post have big bodies... dumb ass!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

VEGAS HOPPER IS A HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

ok u win....were all haters....we only dream of being on ur level with ur cce setup and bolt ons.....u sir....are my new idol


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Jun 4 2005, 08:25 PM
> *ok u win....were all haters....we only dream of being on ur level with ur cce setup and bolt ons.....u sir....are my new idol
> [snapback]3224709[/snapback]​*


IF U DONT NO THE FLAVOR GET OUT THE FUKIN DRINK


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 06:21 PM
> *VEGAS HOPPER IS A HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3224700[/snapback]​*



NO, I'm a RIDER... you are a POSER... there's a big difference..

I love how this asshat calls me a hater when I expose him for the moron that he is... punk ass little kid... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

what a stupid ass


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 07:28 PM
> *IF U DONT NO THE FLAVOR GET OUT THE FUKIN DRINK
> [snapback]3224722[/snapback]​*


Until you can afford to buy a bigbody, stay out of this topic.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 5 2005, 03:37 PM
> *Until you can afford to buy a bigbody, stay out of this topic.
> [snapback]3227439[/snapback]​*


well said


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ok. Lemme ask this. What size tire are yall running on the 14's on Fleetwoods? The 175x75 or the 70's? I was told the 75 will rub the skirt on a 14x6 but the 70 wont. What size works and what size looks the best?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 5 2005, 09:19 PM
> *Ok. Lemme ask this. What size tire are yall running on the 14's on Fleetwoods? The 175x75  or the 70's? I was told the 75 will rub the skirt on a 14x6 but the 70 wont. What size works and what size looks the best?
> [snapback]3229238[/snapback]​*



175/70... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 5 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Ok. Lemme ask this. What size tire are yall running on the 14's on Fleetwoods? The 175x75  or the 70's? I was told the 75 will rub the skirt on a 14x6 but the 70 wont. What size works and what size looks the best?
> [snapback]3229238[/snapback]​*


I have 175/75 no rubs, I like the little bit taller cause I drive the freeway alot and like to speed, but 175/70s look better.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

175/75 with no rub whatsoever...70's will rub before the 75's will and 75's look better.....


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 2 2005, 11:09 AM
> *It needed the spacers up front,no pics yet just got the car a week ago
> and no one told me it was a bitch to install a cd player in it! :angry:
> had to pay for the install when I always hook up my own stereos!
> [snapback]3214211[/snapback]​*


Thats what I thought bout the stereo problem too, Its not hard at all, you just have to find your speaker wires from the factory amp (just follow the colors of your rear deck speakers) and splice new ones in and run them to your cd player, I just used a tester to see my hot, and accesory wires off the factory harness, and shit all works good,


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

I can vouch for the 175/75's on the caprice with the skirts so I believe its the same for the fleetwoods, but yah no rubbing.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hope this can help a lil, prolly not the best nor right way to do it, but works for me, might be better off running all 4 new speaker wires, I only had enough to run two, but you can run two negatives together and two postives like this.


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

i just bought a 95 on friday and this weekend i put on my 14x7. they fit but the rear pass side rubs. i shaved the clips. pulled up the lip alittle (which u cant see because the skirts cover them) and i just pushed the handles all the way up. i'm running McLeans Ko's (from Keith) on 180/75, it only rubs every so often. but its starting to rub on the ww and its fucking it up. i'm going to try to shave some of the fender, and see if that helps. 


me and my homie are also having problems installing a new deck for it. i cant find a install kit for it, we had to modify a 93 install kit, its to short but we're making it to work. anybody know which wires are for the antenna? is there a wire harness for this car. i've gone to 3 different stereo shops and they all give me the same harness. only 1 of them said they had to order it which can take 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

:thumbsup: Long needed topic for fleetwoderz

Lets try to keep it to mostly testimonials :biggrin: 


Thanks for all who contributed info.


PEACE-


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Jun 1 2005, 06:48 PM
> *Has anybody in here tried running the "china" 14x7's in the rear? Just wondering how close of a fit they were or if they even fit at all.
> 
> The reason i ask is because i just bought a set of 14x7 Supreme wire wheels out of the classifieds here, and they fit. All i had to do was trim the tabs and handles on the skirts and they fit fine. I am pretty sure that Supreme wires have the same offset as the rest of the "china wires", so i am a little confused as to why all the problems.
> ...


YOUR RIGTH ,BUT MOST PEOPLE ARE TO LAZY TO TO THIS...14/7 WILL RUN ON THE REAR,BUT THE RIGTH SIDE HAS TO BE CUT DOWN ABIT MORE,NOW IF YOU RUN HYROS,THEN SOMEIMES THERE A CHANCE OF RUBBING...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 8 2005, 10:14 AM
> *YOUR RIGTH ,BUT MOST PEOPLE ARE TO LAZY TO TO THIS...14/7 WILL RUN ON THE REAR,BUT THE RIGTH SIDE HAS TO BE CUT DOWN ABIT MORE,NOW IF YOU RUN HYROS,THEN SOMEIMES THERE A CHANCE OF RUBBING...
> [snapback]3242725[/snapback]​*


Keith you are right about the right side. The amount of removal i had to do on the right skirt was ridiculous and that was with 14x6 out back. I cant understand why the right side rear is so much further out than the left.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

will 13-7's rub with a 155-80 tire?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 8 2005, 10:14 AM
> *YOUR RIGTH ,BUT MOST PEOPLE ARE TO LAZY TO TO THIS...14/7 WILL RUN ON THE REAR,BUT THE RIGTH SIDE HAS TO BE CUT DOWN ABIT MORE,NOW IF YOU RUN HYROS,THEN SOMEIMES THERE A CHANCE OF RUBBING...
> [snapback]3242725[/snapback]​*


You are right mine did not rub at all when my airride was hooked up, but as sood as there was one person it the back say goodby to your whitewall, that was with 175/70 tires.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 18 2005, 07:35 PM
> *You are right mine did not rub at all when my airride was hooked up, but as sood as there was one person it the back say goodby to your whitewall, that was with 175/70 tires.
> [snapback]3291715[/snapback]​*


Yes as I have noticed as I now will have to get another tire soon. 
So far after clearancing the skirts, the passenger side would still rub the inner body with the 175/70. I took the wheel back off and stuck my head in there to take a quick look. I noticed where its been rubbing on the inner fenderwell right about where the shape of the door is stamped in. Did any of you guys have to pound that piece of metal in? Its starting to fuck up the tire making my tire look like shit.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

get daytons :biggrin: 13x7 all the way around, no cut down :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Jun 7 2005, 12:49 AM
> *i just bought a 95 on friday and this weekend i put on my 14x7.  they fit but the rear pass side rubs.  i shaved the clips. pulled up the lip alittle (which u cant see because the skirts cover them) and i just pushed the handles all the way up.  i'm running McLeans Ko's (from Keith) on 180/75, it only rubs every so often.  but its starting to rub on the ww and its fucking it up.  i'm going to try to shave  some of the fender, and see if that helps.
> me and my homie are also having problems installing a new deck for it.  i cant find a install kit for it, we had to modify a 93 install kit, its to short but we're making it to work.  anybody know which wires are for the antenna?  is there a wire harness for this car.  i've gone to 3 different stereo shops and they all give me the same harness.  only 1 of them said they had to order it which can take 2-3 weeks.
> [snapback]3234997[/snapback]​*


I'm running 14x7's in the rear. (real D's) but when I had 180/75/14 or 185/75/14 (can't remember the first # off hand right now). I had did some of the same things. pulled up the lip a little that the skirt covers and cut the little tabs off the skirt it self. when I ran that bigger tire size. I couldn't really ride nobody in the car with out the white wall rubbing. So I got some 175/70/14's and no rub at all.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Jun 22 2005, 06:32 AM
> *I'm running 14x7's in the rear. (real D's) but when I had 180/75/14 or 185/75/14 (can't remember the first # off hand right now). I had did some of the same things. pulled up the lip a little that the skirt covers and cut the little tabs off the skirt it self. when I ran that bigger tire size. I couldn't really ride nobody in the car with out the white wall rubbing.  So I got some 175/70/14's and no rub at all.
> [snapback]3305563[/snapback]​*


that it,just alittle work and its will be fine


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 22 2005, 07:12 AM
> *get daytons  :biggrin: 13x7 all the way around, no cut down  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


If you want your car to feel like your ridin on marshmellows, stick with 14s, especially if you juice it later.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 22 2005, 10:06 AM
> *If you want your car to feel like your ridin on marshmellows, stick with 14s, especially if you juice it later.
> [snapback]3305997[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Nothing beats the look of 13" D's...


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 22 2005, 06:12 AM
> *get daytons  :biggrin: 13x7 all the way around, no cut down  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YEA BUT YOUR ON AIRBAGS :nono: ...U DONT COUNT.!!! :biggrin: 









J/K


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jun 22 2005, 10:45 AM
> *Nothing beats the look of 13" D's...
> [snapback]3306152[/snapback]​*


14 inch Ds do on a bigbody. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jun 22 2005, 12:59 PM
> *YEA BUT YOUR ON AIRBAGS :nono: ...U DONT COUNT.!!! :biggrin:
> J/K
> [snapback]3306694[/snapback]​*


for now...

but shes beautiful


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

regal's car, 14x7 and 14x6... juiced... 14's best way to go i think


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

i switched out my tires with 175-75-14, i grinded both sides of the inside fenders, i cut off the skirt clips and they only rub when one person in the back. would they still rub if i switch the rear to 14x6's. has anybody try to have the rear lock up higher with the factory air bags/shocks?


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

i had 14*6's in the back of my big body and of course i had to shave off the inside skirt a bit but i had like 3 or 4 people in the back and if NEVER RUBBED!!! My factory air ride kicked in and it was all grayva bayba!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ok not to beat a dead horse but heres my problem still. After all the necessary shaving, that passenger rear is rubbing on the inside of the wheel well towards the front where the stamping for the door pocket sits into. I just talked to somebody on sunday who said he had to trim out the metal on the inside of the inner wheel well but warned me against this because he said the metal being cut caused him to pop 2 tires already. I have tried hammering it in but its on a curved body stamping and it wont budge at all. I dont want to risk slicing my sidewalls with jagged metal but its automatically giving me a fat white wall back there. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2005, 09:04 AM
> *Ok not to beat a dead horse but heres my problem still. After all the necessary shaving,  that passenger rear is rubbing on the inside of the wheel well towards the front where the stamping for the door pocket sits into. I just talked to somebody on sunday who said he had to trim out the metal on the inside of the inner wheel well but warned me against this because he said the metal being cut caused him to pop 2 tires already. I have tried hammering it in but its on a curved body stamping and it wont budge at all. I dont want to risk slicing my sidewalls with jagged metal but its automatically giving me a fat white wall back there. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!!
> [snapback]3364484[/snapback]​*


get daytons :biggrin:


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

showtime wire wheels have same offset as daytons, 14x7, or try using 14x6, i think 13s on fleetwoods looke like lil donuts :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 5 2005, 05:59 PM
> *showtime wire wheels have same offset as daytons, 14x7, or try using 14x6, i think 13s on fleetwoods looke like lil donuts :uh:
> [snapback]3367376[/snapback]​*



Yeah Im running 14x6 OG wires out back.


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Anybody who's got a big body fleet, will 13X7 w/155 80 fit all the way around without rubbing???


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

it works but looks like shit in my opinion :uh:


----------



## JAYSIN_901_RIDAZ (Jul 23, 2002)

ok guys....i have a 92 bro-ham..i run 14x6 in the back with some wide ass 195/60/14 vogues..no problem..however i suggest that we just save up for some real dayton's and ride off into the sunset!!!


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYSIN_901_RIDAZ_@Jul 15 2005, 07:20 AM
> *ok guys....i have a 92 bro-ham..i run 14x6 in the back with some wide ass 195/60/14 vogues..no problem..however i suggest that we just save up for some real dayton's and ride off into the sunset!!!
> [snapback]3417615[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ride this


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2005, 08:04 AM
> *Ok not to beat a dead horse but heres my problem still. After all the necessary shaving,  that passenger rear is rubbing on the inside of the wheel well towards the front where the stamping for the door pocket sits into. I just talked to somebody on sunday who said he had to trim out the metal on the inside of the inner wheel well but warned me against this because he said the metal being cut caused him to pop 2 tires already. I have tried hammering it in but its on a curved body stamping and it wont budge at all. I dont want to risk slicing my sidewalls with jagged metal but its automatically giving me a fat white wall back there. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!!
> [snapback]3364484[/snapback]​*


I destroyed a tire in about 25 min of driving with two people in the back it rubbed the wheel well like you said.I got a new tire and hammered the wheel well as much as i could were the rub mark was.I still get slight rubbage on the passenger side but nothin like what happened before.I only drive max one person in the back untill i get hydro's.Im running 175/70/14 hankooks im definately goin with 175/75/14 remingtons when i get new tires.I thought because the size was smaller it would clear the wheel well better but the hankooks are wide and stumpy and the remingtons are tall and skinny.


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jul 16 2005, 04:33 PM
> *I destroyed a tire in about 25 min of driving with two people in the back it rubbed the wheel well like you said.I got a new tire and hammered the wheel well as much as i could were the rub mark was.I still get slight rubbage on the passenger side but nothin like what happened before.I only drive max one person in the back untill i get hydro's.Im running 175/70/14 hankooks im definately goin with 175/75/14 remingtons when i get new tires.I thought because the size was smaller it would clear the wheel well better but the hankooks are wide and stumpy and the remingtons are tall and skinny.
> [snapback]3422916[/snapback]​*


yep i tried 14x7 with 175 70s.then i switched to 14x6 with 175 75, i think 175 70s look like shit, they are to small and square


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I thought the 175x70 would be better being smaller but if they are wider then I can see why mine rub.


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

96 on 13's but its getting 14's soon,cause when your doing 45mph speedo says your doing 75mph


----------



## gaypriderider (Sep 10, 2005)

14x6 all around, www.hhwheels.com best prices on net!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpcoupe_@Sep 10 2005, 09:37 AM~3787732
> *96 on 13's but its getting 14's soon,cause when your doing 45mph speedo says your doing 75mph
> *


Also putting a gang of extra miles on your odometer that arent really there!


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

13x7 mcleans with 155/80's will fit all the way around with no rubbing with some grinding of the plastic on the skirt.


----------



## fleetwoodbro (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2005, 07:11 PM~3789772
> *Also putting a gang of extra miles on your odometer that arent really there!
> *


yea even with my 14x6s on 175 75s my speed ometer is way off!! sucks!! but looks sweet!


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

14x6 all around switching to 14x7 up front...

If you plan on juicing and reinforcing go with 14x7 up front to help compinsate for the weight with steering also you will need to go with a lil bigger better tire than hancock wide white walls....i had them with 30lb over pressure and they were still looking flat so much damm weight.....not to mention swayin like a yaght....peeps think i'm rollin tight whips(whippin it ) just trying to gain control..lol

hope this helps  14x7 will fit on rear if you grind the metal skirt levers and gring inside of wheel well.....no grindin for me ..why tear up the car for wheels ya feel me........


----------



## fleetwoodbro (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodbro_@Sep 12 2005, 04:45 PM~3800600
> *yea even with my 14x6s on 175 75s my speed ometer is way off!! sucks!! but looks sweet!
> *


I BEEN THINKING BOUT CHANGING THE FRONTS TO 14X7 BUT IN MY OPINION, THATS KINDA GHETTO, AND U CANT ROTATE TIRES.I GOT 5 14X6S THAT WAY IF I GET A FLAT ON FRONT OR BACK I CAN JUST POP A NEW WHEEL ON AND LOOK SMOOTH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I havent read the whole thing, but I am going to shorten my rear end 1" on each side. This will take all chance of rubbing out of the picture. If you are reinforcing it anyway, its not that much more to have this done. I am fortunate enought o have access to a machine shop and will be getting It done for free. It will save your tires and you wont have to worry about rust issues on your body from cutting metal in the fender wells.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

i have 14x7 in the front and 14x6's in the back... and one in the back still rubs a little.....i'am now selling them and want 13's.... so anyone..pm me


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

running 14x6s all the way around


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

whats better if u do alot of drivin, long travel, 13's or 14's??


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 12 2007, 02:20 PM~8535406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow that looks exactly like mines


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 28 2005, 03:29 PM~3194507
> *13x7 daytons ,used spacers up front and shaved a little on the inside on the rear skirt and ready to roll!  just put them on yesterday! :biggrin:
> *


three years and three sets of tires later still rollin on 13x7 88spoke stamped daytons......

only hoggs roll Dz...... :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jun 27 2008, 01:30 AM~10961289
> *whats better if u do alot of drivin, long travel, 13's or 14's??
> *


14s.. for long trips... that's just me tho....

and 14x6 all da way rd...


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

ANYONE ELSE,...WHUS BETTER FOR DAILY DRIVIN AND LONG TRIPS,,,13'S OR 14'S??


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jun 27 2008, 11:24 PM~10967539
> *ANYONE ELSE,...WHUS BETTER FOR DAILY DRIVIN AND LONG TRIPS,,,13'S OR 14'S??
> *


they are both not good for your transmission, 
your cars programmed for a certain wheel diameter, so youll notice when your driving your rear end will kick forward, youll hear it (in mine it occurs about 45-50mph). 
u can have ur tranny re-programmed so ur spedometer will read accurate and shit. 

but besides that, 1 inch isnt going to make much a difference in your handling or anything else besides looks


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2005, 10:04 AM~3364484
> *Ok not to beat a dead horse but heres my problem still. After all the necessary shaving,  that passenger rear is rubbing on the inside of the wheel well towards the front where the stamping for the door pocket sits into. I just talked to somebody on sunday who said he had to trim out the metal on the inside of the inner wheel well but warned me against this because he said the metal being cut caused him to pop 2 tires already. I have tried hammering it in but its on a curved body stamping and it wont budge at all. I dont want to risk slicing my sidewalls with jagged metal but its automatically giving me a fat white wall back there. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!!
> *


check your airshock, i had a simular issue and it was due to the fact that the air shock on one side was disconnected... its just a lil rubber hose u gotta re-connect


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

:| :|


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

I ride 14x7 Dz on my 93 everyday driver 50 miles or so i cut the tabs on the skirts and no rubbing except when I'm going in my driveway at an angle even then it's slight rubbing


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

13×7 cut d tabs no problems.


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice looks good


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have some 13" daytons on mine and I had to do the following: add spacers to front wheels and grind the tabs on the skirts. Rides good and doesnt rub.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 1104842
> 13×7 cut d tabs no problems.


 That car sits nice bro! Do you have a pic of the tabs that you have to cut ? That will be my first thing to do when all this snow is gone! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Gold86 said:


> I have some 13" daytons on mine and I had to do the following: add spacers to front wheels and grind the tabs on the skirts. Rides good and doesnt rub.


 Hey Bro can you tell me what size spacers you used ? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny65 (Mar 4, 2014)

I just bought some 13x7 for my 96 spacers in the front shaved the clips in the rear and done. USA made not Chinas.


----------



## crooks808 (Jan 13, 2009)

7/32" spacer will work or 1/2" will work, just slap em on the fronts... shave the rear tabs and grind a little on the skirts, I just did both sides just in case... im on chinas too, its only a fleetwood... =)


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

crooks808 said:


> 7/32" spacer will work or 1/2" will work, just slap em on the fronts... shave the rear tabs and grind a little on the skirts, I just did both sides just in case... im on chinas too, its only a fleetwood... =)


 Good to know Thanks Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

bad company said:


> That car sits nice bro! Do you have a pic of the tabs that you have to cut ? That will be my first thing to do when all this snow is gone! :biggrin:


 Sure here you go


















does are the tabs you have to cut off all the way down as much as possible be careful not to go thru the skirt.:yes: And thanks.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

So do og dayton 14x7 fit without modifcations? Not china or zenith DAYTON ?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

The tab is plastic so not really hard jigsaw is what I used


----------



## 94caddi (Jul 19, 2012)

d'z clear china's dont. i run 14x6's all around on my 94


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Even D's n Z's hit the tabs if not cut but not the skirts 13x7 & 14x7. What about when you guys turn left or right with the back dropped does your tire or rim hit th inside of the wheelwell?


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> Even D's n Z's hit the tabs if not cut but not the skirts 13x7 & 14x7. What about when you guys turn left or right with the back dropped does your tire or rim hit th inside of the wheelwell?


Yes. When I make a sharp right turn my rear driver's side 72 spoke dayton slightly hits the skirt. Not sure if I should grind the inner skirt down a bit.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

You have to grind the plastic and the chrome part too? From the inside out. :shocked:


----------

